# Hey, Jerry?



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Did your sister's dog have her 'shepinois' puppies yet?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

<<<'shepinois' puppies yet?>>

Now that could be interesting. I'd like to see a couple of those in a year or so.

DFrost


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd like to GET one, but there's NO WAY right now! :lol:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Shepinois? Mali/GSD cross? The 2nd hardest hitting dog I've ever taken a bite from is a GSD/Mali cross police dog for the city, man that dog hits fast and hard...


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

> Shepinois? Mali/GSD cross?


Yeah. I just made up the name. :lol:


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> > Shepinois? Mali/GSD cross?
> 
> 
> Yeah. I just made up the name. :lol:


Well it does sound better than Malinerd


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Yes they are here and I think she has only two left. 

I too have seen these crosses hit HARD.

I like the name shepinois, that fits really well.

Both parents are AKC registered and both from great working lines. For course these will never be registered but who cares. Both parents are ball crazy, pups could even make good detection dogs.

Anyone else know of any good or bad things with this cross, Shepinios?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I like the sound of it. I've, not to my knowledge anyway, never seen one. A little Shepherd might help calm the malinut. I've got a few mals working. I've never really been a big fan of them, although I do admire their intensity. I don't buy puppies though and (he says quietly under his breath) puppies bore me. I need dogs that are ready to start training.

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think one of the mods on LB did crosses like that. 
David, pups are ready to be trained by 6-7 wks old.  :wink:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

You guys have it all wrong! They are called MaliGSDeds (and rightly so!).  I likely own one (or an ugly Mal). That would explain his ability to be both very destructive yet _occasionally_ calm in the house at the same time. :roll: I don't know his momma or daddy, but his nerves could be better. He's more "talky" like a GSD than a Mal. His body looks mostly Mal, but he's got big ears and a somewhat shorter snout. This is peculiar to him, but he's got a soft mouth too (there will often be a few little blood on a tug after we're done), which I've been meaning to post on. His coloring sure is lovely in the sunset though.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

hate to break it to you people but the name shepinois did not originate in this thread...

i saw a real nice one of these that the county north of us has. looked like a 50/50 split between the two. the other one i've seen in a city not too far looks kind of like a sable GSD but with shorter hair and leaner/lankier than a GSD. the origins of this dog are unknown...


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh wow, she only has two left? I didn't think they would be that old already! Or did you just mean they were all spoken for but two? Man, I'd love to have one (Stacie would love to have one, too! :lol: ) I need to get back down to Greer and see them before they're all gone!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tim Martens said:



> hate to break it to you people but the name shepinois did not originate in this thread......


How about Malinerd?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Kristen, They are eight weeks old. She donated one to a police dept. in Maryland, sold one, is keeping one for herself and her son is keeping one. There's only two left. She says they act a lot like the Mals.

I don't care where the name came from, I still like it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

David, my favorite part is the puppy stage. You get to see the light bulb go off every 10 minutes! I have an 11 week old here that's incredible, we're doing tracking foundation and he sits nice for his food already, and he "finds" me when i hide, all at warp speed! Hasn't messed in the crate once, no whining, took him to work everyday so far, fun to have around. He's in serious alligator stage right now, he bit my wife hard , directly on a sensitive upper body area this morning  then took off with a shoe,crazy morning, i love it! To each his own i guess,
AL


----------



## Tracy Cushway (Oct 1, 2006)

I have a friend that bred a litter of the little Shepinois. He called last night to see if I'd put them on my website for him. Can't wait to see pics of the little beasts! He said they aren't for the faint of heart. :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Isn't Holland full of them??? About every KNPV video I have ever seen has more than one obvious cross in it.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Isn't Holland full of them??? About every KNPV video I have ever seen has more than one obvious cross in it.


Yes.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Jeff Oehlsen said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't Holland full of them??? About every KNPV video I have ever seen has more than one obvious cross in it.
> ...


What behaviors are they looking for?


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

I had a GSD bitch that I absolutely despised awhile back.Nuttier than a fruitcake,absolutely brainless and the most annoying dog I have ever seen.Her name was "something" vom Leerburg but I did really try to give her every chance.Anyway she was accidentally bred by a decent Mal I had at the time right before I traded her off.I told the people I traded her to that if they wanted to whelp her out,they could keep the pups and sell them.So far I have heard good things about them...go figure.Two really annoying dogs so far produced some really nice pups.They all looked like Malis with bigger ears and maybe a touch more body to them.They were all really nice looking pups.

Has anyone ever seen a Dutchie/GSD cross??


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Mike Schoonbrood said:
> 
> 
> > Jeff Oehlsen said:
> ...


Really funny lookin dogs who can bite  Selena will probably know, but from what I understand is that alot of the KNPV guys will breed 2 dogs regardless of breed if they think they will produce good pups, papers and "purebred" are not in their vocabulary  Also lots of accidental breedings going on too, but I'm sure there's been a few intentional GSD/Mali GSD/Dutchie crosses 

Greg I've seen pics and pedigrees of Dutchie's with GSD SOMEWHERE in their lines but none in person and no direct 1/2 n 1/2 crosses.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Looking for confident, strong, healty dogs who can bite :wink: Character is more important than looks.

We focus on a dutchie look, but you can see on my site that Anne is almost complete black (black mal is her dad- outcross combination). Character is much more important.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

<<<<Looking for confident, strong, healty dogs who can bite Character is more important than looks.>>>

The only thing I could possibly add to that is:

Amen.

DFrost


----------

